# PNI V2000 Digital Vehicle Compass



## thumbs (Apr 11, 2002)

Been thinkin about a compass for my truck.  I would like to get any info you guy's may have one them.  What seems to work best?  I was lookin a the PNI V2000 Digital Vehicle Compass and it seems to be a great little unit.  Anyone know if it really works in the real world?  Another question is that the unit has a altimeter built into it.  Anyone know if it works and if so is it pretty accurate?  I have one on a gps and it's worthless.

Thanks for the help

Gary

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## Gary B (Apr 11, 2002)

PNI V2000 Digital Vehicle Compass

Hi Gary, great name you have  , I have a PNI compass, not sure of the model, it doeswn't have the altimeter, but it works pretty good, the first one I got quite working after about 7-8 months, I contacted the mfg an they replaced it under warrenty. The replacement seems to work better, they go though batteries about every 4/5 months and when you change batteries you have to recalibrate it all over, which is some what of a job as you have to find an open area to be able to make 2 complete turns that take at least 20 seconds. I have a altimeter that I got at an auto parts place and it works great, have had it for about 10 years, I really like it when traveling. My GPS is the same way wouldn't trust it when flying (altimeter function). Happy trails GB


----------



## Kirk (Apr 14, 2002)

PNI V2000 Digital Vehicle Compass

For about the same price you can get a GPS which will give you headings, altitude, speed, and a bunch more information. And you don't have to adjust it for each vehicle to keep it accurate. I think that you would be much happier with one of those.

Good travelin !..................Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure/

Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## drummerman (Apr 15, 2002)

PNI V2000 Digital Vehicle Compass

You would be much happier with a GPS.
Garmin III + is the one I have.  It has a compass, road map, (and a whole lot more features) and what I really like is "Trackback." 
Ever go somewhere, and the wife wants to check out all the little shops?  Then, trying to remember all the turns to get back to your site gets you somewhere you don't want to be?
With  the trackback feature, just follow the line on the GPS.  Takes you back to the point you started from turn by turn.
I NEVER go anywhere while camping unless I have my GPS with.


----------



## thumbs (Apr 15, 2002)

PNI V2000 Digital Vehicle Compass

Thanks guys.  I have an older gps and it works great.  This digital compass is about 90 bucks. I know these new gps's are great and do alot more than my old one but this is a unit I wanted for the truck.  It gives the out and inside temp, compass rose with digital readout, altitude,(hope it works better than the one one my gps)ice warning and barameter which has a weather forcaster with it.  If it works it should be great but then again ya never know.  Well anyway ordered it today and will let ya know how and if it works.



Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------

